# My newest 2.5 gallon tank



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

This is the tank I intend to put the cold-cathode lighting on. :tongue: The Palm filter intake is barely visible in the left rear, and at this point there's no CO2, just weekly dosings of Seachem Flourish and Flourish Excel. It's a shale/river rock and black sand substrate. Right now I'm using a Coralife 18-watt mini-aqualight, until I get the hood finished with the cold-cathode lighting. 









Pardon the lead weight on the java fern...it's just there until the plant gets a good toe-hold on the driftwood. The Christmas moss on the shale is doing well, just spreading VERY slowly. I've added some purple cabomba, and a teeny banana plant in the lower right (just to see). I think the Marimo moss ball in the lower right corner was a nice addition. There's a few Malaysian trumpet snails to keep the substrate stirred, the two harlequin raspboras are doing well (one's gold in tone, the other is a steel-blue), and Fred the frog (lower mid-right, chilling on his own stone) is just bein' his baad ol' cool self.  

I'm waiting for some cherry shrimp to arrive to round out the package. roud:


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

It looks good.


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

amber2461 said:


> It looks good.


Gratzi! :icon_bigg


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Very cool, with all my rasboras they range from alot of differnt colors lol. Yours looks nice, pimp tank!


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

pufferfreak said:


> Very cool, with all my rasboras they range from alot of differnt colors lol. Yours looks nice, pimp tank!


*takes a bow* Thank you, kind sir! (Mavvy has left the building... :icon_arro )


----------



## StLouisGuy (Nov 12, 2004)

Is there any danger of the shrimp being eaten by the frog?


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

StLouisGuy said:


> Is there any danger of the shrimp being eaten by the frog?


I wouldn't think so-they've co-existed peacefully in two other tiny tanks I've got (bedroom and work).


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Mavvy said:


> Gratzi! :icon_bigg


Siete benvenuti


----------



## nanoaddict (Feb 23, 2004)

Looks awesome. Hard to tell its just a tiny 2.5! roud:


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

nanoaddict said:


> Looks awesome. Hard to tell its just a tiny 2.5! roud:


Thanx! The cherry shrimp just arrived and made a beeline for the recesses of the java fern. Odds are they won't show for awhile.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

How is this tank doing?


----------



## wazza_77 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Oz*

Tank looks cool....looking forward to progress reports on it 

Australia is a funny place, we've got every damned major poisonous creature imaginable, big sharks, bushfires, steve irwin[erm...yes....too polite to comment] and yet we can't bring in cool things like cherry shrimp or aquatic frogs. I know, I know....possible epidemic of imported animals[ala tha infamous "cane toad"]. It's just frustrating.....

keep the piccies rolling Mavvy *sigh*


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> How is this tank doing?





wazza_77 said:


> Tank looks cool....looking forward to progress reports on it
> 
> Australia is a funny place, we've got every damned major poisonous creature imaginable, big sharks, bushfires, steve irwin[erm...yes....too polite to comment] and yet we can't bring in cool things like cherry shrimp or aquatic frogs. I know, I know....possible epidemic of imported animals[ala tha infamous "cane toad"]. It's just frustrating.....
> 
> keep the piccies rolling Mavvy *sigh*


Sorry for the delay. It's doing well. The shrimp are breeding like...well...shrimp. Weird little critters...one moment they're all over, next thing you know, they've disappeared. Poor ol' Fred the frog just hangs out.

*LOL at the Steve Irwin thang 'cause I can't stand him either*

I've added a couple more tanks, by the way...here's another 2.5G (the blue line is CO2 to the Palm filter)...









and my betta's new home (an acrylic trash can I found at a specialty container store)...










and my tiniest tank (a one-liter betta bowl-holds 2 hets and a recuperating guppy)...










...and I ain't done yet. roud:


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

that tiny bowl is sweet nice job with it


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks said:


> that tiny bowl is sweet nice job with it


Thanks, Thanks! *LOL* I did an even smaller tank with riccia and a tiny Java fern in a 12-ounce bowl...:









...and I've been challenged to do one using a champagne flute. ::grin:: So, stand by.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

whoa good luck with that !


----------

